# Orchestral Composition



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

This is a special orchestral composition with other instruments too that I put together last week. I really love it and wanted to share it with some of you who do tolerate the music I work on. Feedback, whether very critical or just letting me know about the music's effect upon others, always helps me to develop as a composer. This composition is key-less, being that it does not have a root-key, but it does have the usual introduction of a theme, a development, and a recitative. It kind of reminds me of certain times in my life that were happier, so I am glad I put it together and can share with other listeners. I hope that you like it.






Billy McBride


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is another piece of music that is called "Voyage to Warm Milk." It is kind of a prelude to a style that I will be using for a "Future of America," series of upcoming pieces/predictions. I look forward to sharing that with you here as well as this new composition that I love.

Here is "Voyage to Warm Milk,"






Billy


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

Pretty cool dude 

What did you use to create this ?


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, I performed it and recorded it on a small Yamaha electric keyboard. Then I sent it over to my computer and edited it using Reason software. Thanks for listening and your kind comment!


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

I just completed one of the pieces in my series "The Future of America." It is called "U.S.A. in the Year 2020." You can hear it here:


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Here are the next two in the series:

U.S.A. in the Year 2030:






and, U.S.A. in the year 2040:






- Billy


----------

